# Happy 60th birthday Jackie Chan!!



## Stickgrappler (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy 60[SUP]th[/SUP] Birthday Jackie Chan!! 

Posted his newest movie, Police Story (2013) (in both Chinese and English dub), in celebration.

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/happy-60th-birthday-jackie-chan-jackie.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Jackie Chan

Official Website

IMDb


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 7, 2014)

FWIW

hmmm... i am reminded by one of my Facebook friends that JC has recently went pro-Communism and said something to the effect of HK and Taiwan's democratic govt's are silly

my friend informs me that many Chinese have boycotted JC.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 7, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> FWIW
> 
> hmmm... i am reminded by one of my Facebook friends that JC has recently went pro-Communism and said something to the effect of HK and Taiwan's democratic govt's are silly
> 
> my friend informs me that many Chinese have boycotted JC.




With an attitude like that I'm surprised he hasn't shared his wealth.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2014)

wimwag said:


> With an attitude like that I'm surprised he hasn't shared his wealth.



It was pro-communist party, not really pro-communism, big difference.

But still, rather surprising that he said anything at all


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe he joined the party so he could work towards helping people in poverty in China,  I guess he didn't care what the party type was,  as long as it put him in s position to do something. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 8, 2014)

Just an excuse to watch a montage of clips from my favourite JC movies! http://youtu.be/9X0QvW2XQWw


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 8, 2014)

I never heard Jackie talk about politics, but I DO remember him saying something silly about movies. It was around the time SCHINDLER'S LIST came out. Chan said something like, "Spielberg made JURASSIC PARK and SCHINDLER'S LIST. JURASSIC made more money, so it's the better movie."

Uh...right. First of all, they aren't the same genre, so how can you compare them? Second, I don't think you can judge the artistic quality of ANYTHING (books, movies, CDs, paintings) by what made more money.

Still, happy birthday to him. He paid his dues for a long time and earned his success.


----------



## Takai (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It was pro-communist party, not really pro-communism, big difference.
> 
> But still, rather surprising that he said anything at all




edited for self moderation.

Communism is a one party system.  There is no distinction between party and government.  Just different levels of the party.  Some are more equal than others.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 8, 2014)

I watched the new Karate Kid movie in his honor.  Jackie cried in the movie.  It was weird.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 9, 2014)

wimwag said:


> I watched the new Karate Kid movie in his honor.  Jackie cried in the movie.  It was weird.



How can he cry in that movie? Can you imagine if Mr. Miyagi had cried in the original? Daniel-son probably would have said "this guy is a wuss" and stopped learning from him! LOL Then again, things were different back then. We didn't have as much permission to be in touch with our feelings.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2014)

wimwag said:


> edited for self moderation.
> 
> Communism is a one party system.  There is no distinction between party and government.  Just different levels of the party.  Some are more equal than others.



I did not say there was a distinction between party and government, I was saying there is a distinction between Communism and a political group know as the communist party. 

If you read about "Communism" (as it comes from Karl Marx)  not a political party called the communist party, not a government called a communist government based on that political party they are not the same. Communism is not the same thing as a political party or government calling itself communist. There are not any true communist governments on the planet if you are basing this on Marx (and I am) most of the "Communist" Governments are much closer to Socialism than Communism

Example: Political communism does not advocate sharing wealth where the communism of Marx does

Therefore what Jackie Chan did was come out in support of the Communist party/Government not Communism. There are reasons people in China who are non-political types do this and generally it is for money and has little to do with the Communism of Marx.

But this is not a thread about this and I have no desire to take this further and since I have the study blocked to me (and I am rather happy about that) I will not start a topic about this there because it means little to me

Sorry about the derailment

Happy Birthday Jackie Chan, I am a fan of your movies


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy birthday. Forbidden Kingdom 2 I wish.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It was pro-communist party, not really pro-communism, big difference.
> 
> But still, rather surprising that he said anything at all



Sorry for my fat fingers. U r correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

